# plasti dip rims? Opinions ? Yay Nay?



## xruntx1989x (Feb 26, 2009)

Wondering what peoples pros and cons are about plasti coating rims DIY. Is it cost effective ? Easy to screw up ? Look good? 

From what I've found if take time it turns out nice and it's kinda like a film that u can just take off whenever you want and or retry. 

My rims have curb rash from prev owner and I feel it would cover decently. Just dunno if it's worth it.


----------



## jimmiejammiejam (Mar 4, 2008)

Wanna do just the rim? Or the whole wheel? :/


----------



## xruntx1989x (Feb 26, 2009)

xruntx1989x said:


> Wondering what peoples pros and cons are about plasti coating rims DIY. Is it cost effective ? Easy to screw up ? Look good?
> 
> From what I've found if take time it turns out nice and it's kinda like a film that u can just take off whenever you want and or retry.
> 
> My rims have curb rash from prev owner and I feel it would cover decently. Just dunno if it's worth it.



pics didnt work here so here is thread to socaleruo where there are pics of the rims in question


----------



## xruntx1989x (Feb 26, 2009)

http://www.socaleuro.com/forum/show...inions-Yay-nay?p=608975&highlight=#post608975


----------



## purlman (Jan 10, 2012)

i did my classix i think it turned out pretty good just take your time and do 2+ coats **** the haters :thumbup:


----------



## VWgermantuner (Aug 18, 2012)

Plasti dipped my rims and looked good but I didn't want a matte finish so I got some good quality gloss black spray paint and put that over. Did 3 costs of each and it looks great and is great against fighting off scratches. My experiences say give it a go :thumbup:


----------



## furryrabbit84 (May 8, 2003)

You are going to have Much better results if you actually try to fix the rash instead of plasti-dipping. If you fill it with JB weld, file it smooth, and have them painted/powder coated they might look good instead of just jankey recoated curbed wheels. I have done this to MANY sets of wheels. It's the best solution for what issues you have here and it isn't just covering up the problem in a half a$$ed manner.


----------



## dacto (Dec 16, 2009)

Does anyone have photos of their wheels that they've plasti dipped? (yes I've seen google's pictures) - I want to see yours!  

I was curious about this recently and was kind of a coincidence that a thread was here about it.


----------



## furryrabbit84 (May 8, 2003)

Plasti-dip looks good from 20 ft. any closer and it looks like garbage. It can't really last long due to it's intended perpose and to get it to look good you are better off going with spray cans of auto grade paint/clear coat WITH HARDENER. It is not that much more expensive and if you are already going to do the prep work to get it right you might as well just paint them properly.


----------



## xruntx1989x (Feb 26, 2009)

thanks everyone for the feedback ! much appreciated


----------



## Mceric01 (Aug 5, 2012)

It took me about a can and a half ($16) to plasti dip all 4 of my OEM Detroit wheels. I think it came out great even on my 1st try. The matte black finish looks good on my 12 CSG GTI. The finish is holding up good, not great but that is to be expected. I too curbed 2 of my wheels on the 2nd day of owning my gti. Wasnt used to it yet. Just a little scratch but I didnt want to pay to get it fixed so I went with a different look and I'm happy I did it. I know this isn't a great pic but it's all I have for now.


----------



## AutumnMerritt (Dec 18, 2012)

I love it!! I'm wanting to do the same to my Jetta's rims. Your rims are without gloss finish?


----------



## MadMaxMan (Jul 13, 2010)

Waste of time and money. Looks cool for a week or so. Once it gets dirty it turns brownish. And if you take your wheels off, good luck putting them back on without tearing the plasti-dip. Also when you decided to take off the plasti-dip a few months down the road its gonna be harder then people say it is to get all of it off.


----------

